
7 Falsehoods Programmers Believe about Place and Time - r4um
https://clojuresync.com/emily-ashley/
======
DamonHD
Click straight through to the speakers notes (.txt) in the GitHub repo if you
don't want to do the video.

I have been bitten/educated by many of the points she brings up.

